# Cookies, candies, chocolates and soap cant be imported to Mexico?



## nunulka

Hello, I sent a package with some gifts from Germany to a friend in Mexico using UPS express. The package was fast in Mexico but I'm disappointed at the end. My friend just told me UPS called him. They have told him they can not import, soap, chocolate, candy, cookies what I sent to him because of some global rules or laws. they can not deliver the package with that. They told him that he must sign a paper to reject the articles mentioned (cookies, chocolates, etc ..). Other gifts will be able to deliver if he sign. Or its an option to return the package completely. Really disappointed even if its fast but at the end half of
the package cant be delivered. This never happened to me before when I sent via DHL Paket to Mexico, I already sent many times cookies or chocolates. Really sad, brings tears to my eyes. I paid much more for UPS delivery to be sure its on time before Xmas and now this happened. Someone has similar experience


----------



## nunulka

ok I'm annoyed, I used "good service" of UPS. I sent a package with Christmas gifts to my friend in Mexico.
The package is held by customs UPS, at first they confiscated cookies, chocolates, candies and a firm soap for some global terms. Never had such experience before and I sent already several times chocolates or cookies via DHL to the friend in Mexico. It was first trauma.

Now they found another reason why to hold the package, maybe they want to keep for themself? Now they request to check if are registered trademarks of the goods which are imported..PUMA, ADIDAS, TOMMY Hilfiger, DOUGLAS . The reason for prevent from piracy. My god I know I can't send piracy products, I bought them 100% original! I would like to know since when they care about it when there so much criminals, drug dealers, and piracy goods in Mexico? I just wanted to send a few gifts to my friend in Mexico, to make him happy. Instead of that he and me have nervs. So much money I paid for services, big mistake that I chosen at this time UPS (usually I send packages to Mexico via DHL). UPS never again, at least not for international shipping. I used DHL and never had such problems before, yes was slow but no problem at the custom clearance and yes they did open the package.

Now I ask how can I get a help? We dont have experience with checking trademarks and proving, how to do it? No one helps!"


----------



## lhpdiver

I have had various things shipped from ebay, Amazon, LLBean etc. Most of the time things are shipped to us via USPS. Until recently we have had a long lucky streak. I have had three pair of name brand running shoes shipped here with no problems. Sometimes it takes six weeks or more to get a delivery. At the moment I am a little worried that batteries are not allowed in. I ordered a new battery for my laptop as well as a couple dozen batteries for some wireless security devices. Perhaps things are just slow this time of year and they will show up some day.

If there is a silver lining in your situation - at least you know where your stuff is...


----------



## nunulka

ok I feel their behaviour is strange. I understand if I send as a business intention, but I sent the things private as I said Xmas gifts which are for my friend. I looked over the internet and didnt find they would private people to check trademarks . I'm talking about UPS customs in Monterrey.


----------



## SirRon

when i was dating my now wife, i once sent a box filled with chocolates other candies and a stuffed animal, i hid 2 pair of gold earrings on the teddy bear, hehe made it look like it was saposed to be there

earrings made it safe and i didn't report them to customs, chocolates all arrived melted and was huge mess, was a bit embarrassing as she opened the box in front of me in video chat


it cost me little over 150 dollars to send small box that weighed less than 4 pounds 

maybe sending the gift of cash via western union or moneygram would be better for this person or maybe shop one of the mexico sites and have something delivered this way 

and I think you are allowed to send up to 2 pounds of chocolate with out any issues from customs

ohh and I used one of the ups stores, they helped me fill out all the forms and pack the box


----------



## nunulka

Hi, thanks so far I had no problem DHL, I sent him many times cookies, also brand things, never happened they would confiscate cookies or wanted us to check trademarks. At this time I thought I wanted to try something faster. I sent the package from Germany, I was recommend to use UPS by packlink.de for their faster service. Yes was fast in Mexico but now its sitting at the UPS customs and make problems, they took my homemade cookies and now I guess they are thinking about keeping other things. I wanted to present things directly from my person, especially I wanted to make him happy with Burussia Dortmund T-Shirt and a hat as he is a big fan of football (soccer). He is really a good person, very kind, he helped me in many things so I'm grateful to him. Now the damn UPS customs in Monterrey make us problems. Why always good people has to go through issues and really bad people have luck?


----------



## SirRon

nunulka said:


> Now the damn UPS customs in Monterrey make us problems. Why always good people has to go through issues and really bad people have luck?


shop amazon dot com, they have many wonderful things you can have shipped to mexico, they are a big company with a "import licence" anything you buy from there will always make it here with out and problems if not they will make it right

they figure out the import charges for you, and if the cost is less they refund you the difference 

things are much better now with the mailing system in mexico, but sending personal packages with gifts unfortunately is still a huge gamble, sorry to hear on your dice roll that you crapped out


----------



## nunulka

Hello

my friend finally got my package. Unfortunately I had too many issues with UPS about my package I sent from Germany to Mexico, therefore I will not use them anymore, maybe was just on the Mexican part.
1) Mexican UPS customs confiscated a part of the package: cookies, candies, chocolates, wafers and a firm soap
2) Their customs required some trademarks checking
3) They charged the custom fees twice
4) They stolen one item from the package: candles
5) They poorly opened envelopes with private Xmas cards I wanted present my friend and his mom. After that would be a shame to present to my friend and his mom

For all the issues when I count also high price of the services and high custom charges, am very disappointed, will not use them anymore, at least not for international shipping and will warn everyone who is going to use them for international shipping.


----------



## Longford

It seems to me that the principal problem was with what you sent and Aduanas - both which are not the fault of UPS. I'm recalling that UPS provided you with the name and identification number of the Aduanas agent. A second problem may have been with UPS and how the staff in Monterrey communicated/handled the situation. If you believe UPS overcharged you or acted improperly, why not communicate directly with UPS about that?


----------



## nunulka

I ordered the service not directly from UPS but through packlink.de, the UPS called me about the custom charges and they said I would pay the custom charges to packlink.de, but the Mexican UPS charged my friend too on the day delivery, the UPS driver asked for payment otherwise he would not give the package. Maybe bad communication inside of UPS? Luckily we resolved and I got one payment refunded. 
I was glad he got at least the rest of the package and asked the friend if there is everything (except of the confiscated items, the friend signed the list), what a surprise when one item was missing, there were small candles which I included. Luckily they worth only 1 EUR. I dont want to have more nervs and still fight. It was first time and last time I used UPS for international shipping.


----------



## RVGRINGO

UPS is not at fault and you should not blame them. Mexican Customs (Aduana) confiscated items that are not permitted (contraband), which you shipped, Nunulka, in error. It is not a big error, and you should not feel bad for it, but you should also accept that the responsibility for knowing what was prohibited was entirely your own. Sometimes, we do not see the logic in the contraband list, but it is our responsibility as shippers to investigate before shipping. It can sometimes be accomplished online; but not always easy.
Feliz navidad.


----------



## cscscs007

I am thinking the cookies and chocolates may have had nuts in them, and if so the items will be confiscated if Aduana opens the package. If they don't catch it the customs in the country it is going to will confiscate the items if the package is inspected. At the border going into the US there is a sign on every lane with a list of prohibited items and you will be asked if you have any of this. If you go to secondary for inspection and they find out you lied, uh oh.


----------

